
France passes law requiring social media companies delete content within an hour - Udik
https://edition.cnn.com/2020/05/13/tech/french-hate-speech-social-media-law/index.html
======
detaro
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23185107](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23185107)

